# Choosing kit to blank



## woodmarc (Dec 19, 2006)

How do you decide which Blank goes with which Kit?

For wood blanks, I use a cabinet scraper to get a smooth surface then apply a clear finish like Arm R Seal  to get an idea on what the grain looks like.  
On acrylics, I usually polish an end. 
I then layout the blank next to the some kit and see how they look together.


----------



## fiferb (Dec 19, 2006)

On wood I look at the end grain of the blank to try and get a feel for what is inside the blank. You can sometimes tell if there is grain crossing the center. Olive wood is a good one to see this really well.


----------



## mewell (Dec 19, 2006)

I usually decide which kit I need to build then look for an appropriate blank. In the case of slimlines, I turn the blank, then decide on the finish that will look best.

Mark


----------



## les-smith (Dec 19, 2006)

You guys probably already do what I do, but I look at the photos here on the forum.  I do a search using the wood type or acrylic name and see what looks good to me.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 20, 2006)

That's what makes almost every pen individual. I'll go through my boxes of blanks and fret over choice until I pick out one that suits my mood and intentions for the day. Some choices are easy. I won't put an expensive stabilized burl on a 24K Slimline and more common woods seldom get used on high-end pens. It is a very subjective thing that allows us to call ourselves creative.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 20, 2006)

I usually let the blank tell me what kind of pen it "wants" to be. []


----------



## bob393 (Dec 20, 2006)

Good question. 
I kind of do what Billy B does. The wood kind of speaks what it wants to be, the zen of penturning. But I generally would not put an expensive blank on a cheap pen. 
No cactus skeleton slimlines here!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 20, 2006)

I pretty much do the same as Frank... I'll look at my kits and see what I have, also look through my blanks until I find one I want to do, the fret for a while deciding which kit will look good.. sometimes it takes me more time to decide what to make than it does to actually make the pen.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bob393_
> <br />Good question.
> I kind of do what Billy B does. The wood kind of speaks what it wants to be, the zen of penturning. But I generally would not put an expensive blank on a cheap pen.
> No cactus skeleton slimlines here!



<b>It is the blank be it wood or acrylic that should "make" the pen.
If you need to rely on the kit you may as well reell mfgrs pens and not bother making your own.
</b>For the most part the emperors, statesmen and what have you(high dollar kits) compete with the blank that is chosen.
I am not trying to sell a kit for the Mfgr.
I design the blank around the kit.
Most of the aformentioned kits look much better in plain woods.
Frankly I think a mesquite blank would look great in a slimline.The beauty of the mesquite blank is similar to the copper vein pen I made out of plexiglass.There is a lot going on INSIDE the pen that mesmerizes the eye.With the "fancier" kits the out material is turned off and the walls are some thin the effect is wasted.
A limline allows you to have more "meat" on the body highlighting what makes the blank so special.
The use of the high dollar kits on fancy blanks is akin to putting lipstick on a pig.
In this case the kits are the pigs.
I want my pens to show that I made them, not to be an advertiser for rubber stamped kits from offshore.


----------



## seht (Dec 21, 2006)

I usually know what kind of pen I plan on doing by the style of kits I have on hand.  Then I turn the pen.  Once that's done I just hold the different platings up to the pen and select the one I like the best.


----------



## mick (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm like most here I only choose the "style" pen when I'm gluing in the tubes ...then the blank decides how it's to be shaped and what plating goes on it! I like Bob's term..."The Zen of Penturning"


----------



## papadan (Dec 23, 2006)

For the most part I don't care what wood goes with which kit. I do choose to use Silver/Chrome kits with Really dark/black wood or acrylics.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> The use of the high dollar kits on fancy blanks is akin to putting lipstick on a pig.
> In this case the kits are the pigs.
> I want my pens to show that I made them, not to be an advertiser for rubber stamped kits from offshore.



What eagle said .... except I've never put lipstick on a pig. Well, come to think of it ... there was this one time when ...... nevermind!


----------



## woodmarc (Dec 27, 2006)

interesting views.  I do a little of each.  If I want to od amboyna or some oter exotic, I stay away from the lower end pens.  I do like to see what the wood has in store for me before I get started. However, more times than not, I am still surprised, and pleased, by what the wood shows me.  I like to turn mostly Barons and Cigars.  However, I still like to try the other pen styles as well.  Some Day I will be happy enough with my work to start doing commercial work.  In the mean time, I'll let the wood speak to me, and hopefully match it up with an appropriate plating.

Thanks all for the comments.

May the Gods of prosperity shine upon all of the IAP.  Happy New Year to each and every one of you.


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 28, 2006)

As far as I am concerned, it is all about the wood (or other material as the case may be).  In the same way that a fine dress enhances and shows off the beauty of a woman without upstaging her, I want the kit to do the same for the wood I have chosen.

That is why I like the Churchill kit.  It is simple, elegant and shows off the wood well.

jeff


----------

